# Pet Peeves



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 14, 2009)

While I'm far from a pro, or even an "enthusiast," I still have pet peeves concerning photography.

My biggest pet peeve is when I see people with SLR cameras not supporting the base of the camera with the palm of their left hand when taking a picture.  

What are YOUR pet peeves?  Just curious. (And I will go ahead and give you "Idiots like me posting stupid topics like this")


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure whether this is a peeve or a sorrow, but ...

watching folks 'snap' a picture when, with a few moments of reflection and concentration, they could be making a far better one.  The sorrow?  Because they miss out on the pleasure of creative accomplishment.  Even a simple 'record' shot can be a good record shot.


----------



## Overread (Feb 14, 2009)

forgetting to check settings before I press the shutter!
the number of times you find that you were on the wrong aperture, the wrong shutter speed (or most common) the wrong ISO -- because you were shooting something different before.


----------



## Enough Already (Feb 14, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when I see people with SLR cameras not supporting the base of the camera with the palm of their left hand when taking a picture.


 
is holding the zoom ring of the lens acceptable??


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 14, 2009)

Let me check with the judges....

Yes, it is acceptable, but ONLY if you are keeping your left arm close to your chest and your thumb is on the left side of the lens as if you are making a "u" or "cup" shape with your hand.  If your left arm is away from your body and you are making a "c" shape with your left hand (with your thumb on the bottom of your lens), then YES, that would be a pet peeve of mine, and you should be shot at dawn.  At minimum, I'll release the hounds.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 14, 2009)

A pet peeve of mine is people taking pictures of the photographer and thinking it's hilarious.  We get this frequently at weddings.  What are they going to do with a picture of a photographer who isn't a guest and nobody really knows all that well?  Oh well, I guess they can waste the shot if they want to.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 14, 2009)

My pet peeve is everyone taking the "rule of Thirds" so seriously! I cringe every time I read a response to someone's photo and they are told this nice shot, is too centered. Not ALL shots look good following the rule of thirds. Take a look through some photo books, especially by wildlife, and landscape photographers and take notice as to how many of their "Great" shots are not always following the "rule" of thirds. Rules are made to be broken - even in good photography, and I just wish that sometimes people would remember that. Thats my pet peeve.


----------



## Early (Feb 14, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> A pet peeve of mine is people taking pictures of the photographer and thinking it's hilarious.  We get this frequently at weddings.  What are they going to do with a picture of a photographer who isn't a guest and nobody really knows all that well?  Oh well, I guess they can waste the shot if they want to.



Ha!  My pet peeve is no one ever takes pictures of the photographer.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 14, 2009)

My pet peeve is people calling my camera a point and shoot just because it doesn't have a removable lens.  I use mine just as everyone else uses their dSLR's in full manual mode.  In fact, I probably use mine in manual more than the entire collection of dSLR users because there are more people out there buying a dSLR because it's a "good camera" and using it in auto mode.

Point and shoot - no manual control and you _have_ to point and shoot it.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 14, 2009)

My pet peeve is when my family members tell me what would be a good picture.  "Hey Paul, why don't you take a picture of this old mail box?" 

"Hey, look at that fountain, Paul. Isn't that pretty?"

"Hey, there's a dog turd of 3 different colors.  Take a picture!"


----------



## roadkill (Feb 14, 2009)

my pet peeve is pet peeves


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 14, 2009)

*AUZambo* --see my post in the photographic discussions forum "how to deal with a back seat photographer" I Laughed when I read what you said your family does to you. Luckily for me its just my husband.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 14, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> My pet peeve is everyone taking the "rule of Thirds" so seriously! I cringe every time I read a response to someone's photo and they are told this nice shot, is too centered. Not ALL shots look good following the rule of thirds. Take a look through some photo books, especially by wildlife, and landscape photographers and take notice as to how many of their "Great" shots are not always following the "rule" of thirds. Rules are made to be broken - even in good photography, and I just wish that sometimes people would remember that. Thats my pet peeve.


 
Ouch.  Shot across the bow?  

I'm guilty of this more than I'd like to admit.


----------



## zemlin (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know if it's a pet peeve, or just disbelief - but the number of messages from new DSLR owners who just spent $1000 or far more on gear, yet they are totally clueless when it comes to the basics of exposure.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 14, 2009)

zemlin said:


> I don't know if it's a pet peeve, or just disbelief - but the number of messages from new DSLR owners who just spent $1000 or far more on gear, yet they are totally clueless when it comes to the basics of exposure.


 
Well, in our defense, I'll say that since I actually bought the entry-level DSLR and the entry-level prime, I'm only "mostly clueless" about exposure instead of "totally clueless."  Maybe in a couple weeks I'll improve to "pretty clueless."


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 14, 2009)

AUZambo said:


> "Hey, there's a dog turd of 3 different colors.  Take a picture!"


Hmm, I have the yard to clean up now since we've had a nice thaw and the 2 feet of snow is gone.  I think I can beat that "3 different colors" with some of the sights I'm seeing out there.

The dog likes to get into the bird's food.  There's more than 3 colors in the birdseed and dogs don't digest birdseed, hehe.

I even found a pile of plastic pellets of which could only have come from the little beanbags that are in the kid's stuffed animals.  Ironic because I work with plastic pellets at work, but never bring them home in raw resin form.  It's usually in expanded foam form when it comes home with me littering my pockets, so it definitely isn't from me.


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> My pet peeve is everyone taking the "rule of Thirds" so seriously! I cringe every time I read a response to someone's photo and they are told this nice shot, is too centered. Not ALL shots look good following the rule of thirds. Take a look through some photo books, especially by wildlife, and landscape photographers and take notice as to how many of their "Great" shots are not always following the "rule" of thirds. Rules are made to be broken - even in good photography, and I just wish that sometimes people would remember that. Thats my pet peeve.



I totally know what you mean here, it seems that photography doesn't need rules these days. What is the rule of thirds again? :er: :lmao:

My pet peeve would be something to the extent of how people that think just because I have a nice quality camera that it takes WONDERFUL and magnificent photos. But in reality, it's not the camera, but the guy behind it. It's not a major pet peeve, but I haven't really found any other pet peeves in my time; YET.

Maybe my other one is people that are peevey about how people do things (example, how they hold their cameras :greenpbl I could care less about how the other person does things, I don't understand how it's a pet peeve - lol. I get peevey when people tend to concentrate on that sort of thing. (Hopefully you all know what I mean about peevey - )


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 15, 2009)

chantal7 said:


> My pet peeve would be something to the extent of how people that think just because I have a nice quality camera that it takes WONDERFUL and magnificent photos. But in reality, it's not the camera, but the guy behind it. It's not a major pet peeve, but I haven't really found any other pet peeves in my time; YET.



haha I kinda find those kind of people funny. Well I was kinda like that before I got my first DSLR course I actually thought that if I got a "gosu" camera all my pictures taken by it would be totally awesome and flawless  but after I bought myself a dslr and really started to try to take some serious pictures I discovered it's not true :O I had to choose the right composition, check if the lighting was good enough, which kind of settings I had to use on my camera to achieve the best results etc etc. 

Anyway I am not sure if this is a pet peeve or not but I strongly dislike those arrogant people who think they are the best and acting all rude or simply give some crappy and almost offensive comments about those pictures taken by newbies and amateurs I mean if they really are that good why can't they just give those newbies and less skilled photographers some ideas and advice.


----------



## Battou (Feb 15, 2009)

Fking idiot kids popping their pocket p-shooter flashes in my periferal vision wile I am trying to bowl.......


I literally took a SLR with flash grip after the third consecutive week of this fully intending to pop them back.


----------



## KD5NRH (Feb 15, 2009)

Battou said:


> Fking idiot kids popping their pocket p-shooter flashes in my periferal vision wile I am trying to bowl.......
> 
> I literally took a SLR with flash grip after the third consecutive week of this fully intending to pop them back.



Go for it.  They get really snippy, but if you've got a good strobe set to multi, they won't be able to target you as long as you keep moving between bursts.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I have that one certain peeve that the photos taken by the radar boxes always look ugly (you look ugly!), are a bad quality, come in b&w only, arrive without a frame ... and still cost you way too much!


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## MattXT (Feb 15, 2009)

Selective coloring. I challenge you to find a selective colored picture that looks good.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 15, 2009)

People who post in the wrong section... for example in a section reserved for "*...**more advanced discussion of photography, such as exposure methods, lighting, and other techniques and controls!*", people discuss topics not even related to photography... like childish pet peeves.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry.  Just trying to have a little fun.


----------



## Joves (Feb 15, 2009)

Well total fans of a system who look down at another users camera.


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 15, 2009)

people i know who look at my flickr and say, "dude your camera takes good pics, how much was it?" sure they're paying me a compliment i guess, but i'm fairly sure  that i could have taken all my pictures with a far lesser camera than what i have


----------



## Battou (Feb 15, 2009)

goodoneian said:


> people i know who look at my flickr and say, "dude your camera takes good pics, how much was it?" sure they're paying me a compliment i guess, but i'm fairly sure  that i could have taken all my pictures with a far lesser camera than what i have



lol I know the feeling, I have that happen on a couple web sites I post my photos on. Some of My Photos - The Evil Empire - Six pages long and I think there is atleast two or three on every page :lmao: it got to the point where I literally said



			
				Battou said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> However, I've tried hinting at this several times over the course of the thread but it's not sticking. The camera is only a tool, the person behind the camera makes or breaks a photo. The greatest camera in the world will not help a person to take better Photos. Most of the images in this thread have been shot with 35mm film with a few different cameras. Those cameras include Canon EF, Canon AE-1, Pentax H2, and a Minolta XG-1. And all the digital pictures where taken with a crappy Kodak C series Easy Share Point and Shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 16, 2009)

exactly haha. people at my old school in their photo class always complain that the pictures they have to take for assignments suck cause they have use a rebel xt. sometimes it just makes me want to kick things since it isn't the camera that's the issue


----------



## KvnO (Feb 16, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> People who post in the wrong section... for example in a section reserved for "*...**more advanced discussion of photography, such as exposure methods, lighting, and other techniques and controls!*", people discuss topics not even related to photography... like childish pet peeves.



Speaking of forum-related pet peeves, how about not using the search feature?

Photography Pet Peeves

The Pet Peeves Thread

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

EDIT:

Oh, just found another one, while reading through one of those I already linked:

Life's Simple Pet Peeves

But, I haven't contributed to one recently so, what the heck?

I am _extremely_ annoyed by the complete and utter disregard for the proper use of the English language that I encounter everyday, not only by my peers, but also by so-called professionals.  It's a huge slap in the face to those of us who actually care enough to communicate clearly.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 16, 2009)

Joves said:


> Well total fans of a system who look down at another users camera.


That happens to me alot.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 16, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> People who post in the wrong section... for example in a section reserved for "*...**more advanced discussion of photography, such as exposure methods, lighting, and other techniques and controls!*", people discuss topics not even related to photography... like childish pet peeves.


 

:lmao::thumbup: you beat me to it


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 16, 2009)

I waited... and waited... and waited... you were late... lol


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 16, 2009)

> gsgary
> 
> JerryPH
> 
> ...


 
I fall upon my knees at the altar of your knowledge and experience and I beg your forgiveness for upsetting the delicate balance and decorum that are "The Photoforum."


----------



## manaheim (Feb 18, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Let me check with the judges....
> 
> Yes, it is acceptable, but ONLY if you are keeping your left arm close to your chest and your thumb is on the left side of the lens as if you are making a "u" or "cup" shape with your hand. If your left arm is away from your body and you are making a "c" shape with your left hand (with your thumb on the bottom of your lens), then YES, that would be a pet peeve of mine, and you should be shot at dawn. At minimum, I'll release the hounds.


 
 Wow.



chantal7 said:


> My pet peeve would be something to the extent of how people that think just because I have a nice quality camera that it takes WONDERFUL and magnificent photos. But in reality, it's not the camera, but the guy behind it.


 
Totally agree on this one.  Drives me nuts.  "Wow you take great pictures, I need to get a camera like that."    Gee, thanks. 

Some others...

People with no photographic clue telling me what would make a great picture.  I mean, whatever, I know they're trying to be nice, but come on...

People who buy lesser DSLRs because the "big one" is either "too big" or "too much camera".  That drives me buggy.

People who say "It's not the camera, it's the photographer!"  It's a not-entirely-untrue statement, but oversimplifies things as is insanely cliche and often defensively stated by people who run lesser bodies.  (sorry, everyone!) 

People who have more than 5 pet peeves.  Those people really tick me off.  I mean seriously... where do you people get off?


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate when people have pep peeves for stupid things..


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 18, 2009)

1) "Wow, your camera takes great pictures!"
2) Or "Wow, those pics really came out well!" .. implying it was all luck.
3) The terms "togs" and "brollies"
4) Forum threads which don't have a descriptive title, you have to open them to find out you're not interested in that thread.
5) Dead batteries
6) Ken Rockwell
7) My SB600 which stopped working after being dropped from 3 feet.
8) Snobby photographers
9) The prices of photography gear.  Seriously, $1700 USD for a Nikkor 24-70 f2.8?
10) Flickr discussion groups which offer no way of tracking activity in a given thread.

I have a lot more, but thinking about everything that pisses me off is getting depressing!


----------



## LWW (Feb 18, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> My pet peeve is everyone taking the "rule of Thirds" so seriously! I cringe every time I read a response to someone's photo and they are told this nice shot, is too centered. Not ALL shots look good following the rule of thirds. Take a look through some photo books, especially by wildlife, and landscape photographers and take notice as to how many of their "Great" shots are not always following the "rule" of thirds. Rules are made to be broken - even in good photography, and I just wish that sometimes people would remember that. Thats my pet peeve.


People do forget that photography is as much, if not more, art than science.

Knowing the rule of thirds has helped me ... but I shoot it the way I think it looks best.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Feb 18, 2009)

My pet peeve is someone who buys a Leica but never learns how to properly focus and expose.

Somebody who buys a Nikon D3X but never bothers to learn what white balance is.

I never have cared for cottage cheese either ... and whassupwiddatshiite? It's not made in a cottage and there's no cheese in it.

LWW


----------



## mitsugirly (Feb 18, 2009)

Overread said:


> forgetting to check settings before I press the shutter!
> -- because you were shooting something different before.


That has been so me lately. At least I remember after I took the picture and was able to take another. 



LarissaPhotography said:


> A pet peeve of mine is people taking pictures of the photographer and thinking it's hilarious.  We get this frequently at weddings.  What are they going to do with a picture of a photographer who isn't a guest and nobody really knows all that well?  Oh well, I guess they can waste the shot if they want to.



I don't understand the thinking it's hilarious part. However, I know I would want a picture of my photographer. You're the person behind making the couple have beautiful memories of their wedding. I would want a picture of my photographer for my scrap book or wedding book to remember that if it wasn't for you and your skills, these memories wouldn't be captured for a lifetime. Not to mention you capture memories that the bride and groom would otherwise miss. I see it as a compliment. :heart:



Dagwood56 said:


> My pet peeve is everyone taking the "rule of Thirds" so seriously! I cringe every time I read a response to someone's photo and they are told this nice shot, is too centered. Not ALL shots look good following the rule of thirds. Take a look through some photo books, especially by wildlife, and landscape photographers and take notice as to how many of their "Great" shots are not always following the "rule" of thirds. Rules are made to be broken - even in good photography, and I just wish that sometimes people would remember that. Thats my pet peeve.


I really need to read this, but have almost always shot pictures with things centered. Growing up with a point and shoot...that's all I knew and still do. I'm trying to improve and remember that not everything should be centered, but that's all I read about.



AUZambo said:


> My pet peeve is when my family members tell me what would be a good picture.



This is funny because my 14 year old son, when he's bored, always ask can we go out riding around and taking pictures. He's actually came up with several great ideas and he's always on the look out for something cool. If it wasn't for him, I would have never been able to get the pictures of the storm that rolled through here and the rainbow. He's always keeping an eye out for neat things for me that I would have otherwise missed. Thank goodness for my little man. :hug::



LuckySo-n-So said:


> Well, in our defense, I'll say that since I actually bought the entry-level DSLR and the entry-level prime, I'm only "mostly clueless" about exposure instead of "totally clueless."  Maybe in a couple weeks I'll improve to "pretty clueless."



Amen! I laughed when I read this...it is soooooo me.


----------



## timethief (Feb 19, 2009)

When people try to rate your camera by the MP.
I just flip when someone says how many MP is your camera.


----------



## usayit (Feb 20, 2009)

People wearing expensive watches and jewelry driving expensive cars yet have the audacity to look at me with disdain for spending so much money on a cameras.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 20, 2009)

i've thought of another one... its people who try to sell cameras (used) through sites like kijiji, craigslist and ebay, but they are trying to get the same price they paid for the camera 5 years ago when they bought it bran new...


----------



## zemlin (Feb 20, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i've thought of another one... its people who try to sell cameras (used) through sites like kijiji, craigslist and ebay, but they are trying to get the same price they paid for the camera 5 years ago when they bought it bran new...


 
... and on a similar note, listings for expensive photo gear with crappy, blurry photos of said gear.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Feb 21, 2009)

chantal7 said:


> My pet peeve would be something to the extent of how people that think just because I have a nice quality camera that it takes WONDERFUL and magnificent photos. But in reality, it's not the camera, but the guy behind it.



I just encountered this.  I posted some of my gymnastics pics on a LSU message board that I frequent, and this was a reply:




> Camara took some good pics



:banghead:  :banghead:

That same camera took some REALLY AWFUL pics (Can I blame the bad ones on the camera?).


----------



## BTilson (Feb 21, 2009)

My single biggest pet peeve is people who buy a nice expensive $1000+ DSLR and not only just shoot it in auto mode, but they simply don't care to learn any of the other modes. I know someone like this who fancies themselves a photographer. I've talked with them several times about how learning the ins and outs of exposure and photographic theory would help them have more creative control over their shots, and they literally just told me that they didn't care, that auto mode worked well enough for them.

Seriously... Why invest so much money in such a nice camera only to WILLINGLY remain ignorant of what the camera can do for you? Drives me crazy.


----------



## zemlin (Feb 21, 2009)

OK - thought of another one - pictures of kids that would be OK, if it weren't for their snotty nose.

I'm a parent - I understand, snot happens - but for god's sake people, if you're going to point a camera at your kid, take a second to wipe their nose first.


----------



## Early (Feb 21, 2009)

zemlin said:


> OK - thought of another one - pictures of kids that would be OK, if it weren't for their snotty nose.
> 
> I'm a parent - I understand, snot happens - but for god's sake people, if you're going to point a camera at your kid, take a second to wipe their nose first.


Shhh!  There's some female photo buffs on here that find that sort of thing cute.  It must be a gal thing.


----------



## usayit (Feb 21, 2009)

BTilson said:


> My single biggest pet peeve is people who buy a nice expensive $1000+ DSLR and not only just shoot it in auto mode, but they simply don't care to learn any of the other modes.



Why drive a Ferrari if you don't have access to a race track?  <just playing devil's advocate>


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 21, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i've thought of another one... its people who try to sell cameras (used) through sites like kijiji, craigslist and ebay, but they are trying to get the same price they paid for the camera 5 years ago when they bought it bran new...



i recently saw a guy trying to sell a canon 40d for $1500, just for the body


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 22, 2009)

BTilson said:


> My single biggest pet peeve is people who buy a nice expensive $1000+ DSLR and not only just shoot it in auto mode, but they simply don't care to learn any of the other modes. I know someone like this who fancies themselves a photographer. I've talked with them several times about how learning the ins and outs of exposure and photographic theory would help them have more creative control over their shots, and they literally just told me that they didn't care, that auto mode worked well enough for them.
> 
> Seriously... Why invest so much money in such a nice camera only to WILLINGLY remain ignorant of what the camera can do for you? Drives me crazy.


It's not the fact that someone doesn't care to learn something about cameras that bother me.  I have a friend who bought a camera the same time as me.  His was a $1500 kit full of Canon XTi and several lenses (bought through a bait and switch Ebay site) and mine is a Fuji superzoom.  I've spent the past year learning all about aperture, shutter, ISO, etc even though I know I am quite limited with my camera.  I use it in full manual mode while he uses his XTi and $1500 worth of other stuff in full auto.  He doesn't need to learn anything because his does it "fully automatic" exactly quoting him.  I ask about what if he wanted to use fill flash, "Full auto!  It does the flash automatically" he says.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 22, 2009)

I get a bit impatient when I hear SO MUCH concern about gear (the brightest lens and all that) but hear little to no concern about lighting.  I don't mean simply enough light for proper exposure, but rather the quality, direction and placement of light.  What's the light doing? Is that what I want? What do I do to change it? And so on.  It's what we do.  We record light.  SO much concern about the recorder, and not so much about the light.

But I've heard SO much of this, I've gone from being peeved, to being baffled, then sad, and finally settling on, "Oh well."

-Pete


----------



## Jon0807 (Feb 22, 2009)

lenses with cheap plastic mounting rings that break if you sneeze too hard


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Feb 23, 2009)

AhajdkjAhhhhhhh
it drives me nuts when i go walking with my family and friends and they try to tell me what to photograph. "Grayson, look over there you should get a picture of that palm tree", or "get a picture of that but do it so and so way" gughgughguhguhguhg.

you cant force art

i hate it

end RANT

)


----------



## den9 (Feb 23, 2009)

people who buy dslr and shoot in auto mode

people who think there 100 dollar point and shoot is good because it has 20 megapixels when the lens and sensor would make a better difference

people who spend 3k on a camera and 200 bucks on a lens, it should be the opposite

hdr


----------



## kellymarie (Feb 26, 2009)

i can't stand it when my sister in law says "oh look, that's a great shot!  kelly, where is your $18,000 camera you just had to have?!?".  it's so condecending and i just want to fly off the handle when she says it.


----------



## Chairman7w (Feb 27, 2009)

My pet peeve is having my camera set up on a tripod in my den/family room (cause I had family over for a birthday and wanted to practice some portraits) and hearing "thumping" coming from that room.  

I go in there and my 16 yr old son and my neice's husband are WRESTILNG on the floor.  Like - for real - wrestling!!  Take downs, legs flying around - the works...   I'm like "GAAAHH!!!  NOT IN HERE!!!!"


----------



## mitsugirly (Feb 27, 2009)

Early said:


> Shhh!  There's some female photo buffs on here that find that sort of thing cute.  It must be a gal thing.



Um NO! :gah: YUCK!


----------



## Bigpopa (Feb 28, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i've thought of another one... its people who try to sell cameras (used) through sites like kijiji, craigslist and ebay, but they are trying to get the same price they paid for the camera 5 years ago when they bought it bran new...


 

Completely 100% agree with you Chris that bugs the crap out of me.....


----------



## Sodak (Feb 28, 2009)

People trying to use the pop up flashes 300 ft from the subject.


----------



## gabelimom (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine is when I'm shooting a newborn session and (most often), the "thinks he's really the photographer" father walks over and critiques my camera. "Oh, you have a D70? I just bought the D300," and only uses it in AUTO.

Second pet peeve: People (again, usually the father), who shoots as I'm shooting and triggers my strobes. Because he's shooting in AUTO. AGAIN. AND HAS NO IDEA WHY MY STROBES ARE FIRING SINCE HE'S USING A POP-UP FLASH. 

BECAUSE HE'S IN AUTO MODE.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 1, 2009)

That's when you slip dad a ten-spot and tell him you need a sixer--would he be so kind as to go get it?  OR, give him that "evil death look" that only mothers can give.  My mom could still freeze me with that look until the day she died.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 1, 2009)

Ive got plenty:

When I forget to change the setting when photographing something in the shade and it comes out underexposed.

When people say "Hey Eli, i was driving down the road and i saw something cool and though "That would be an excelent picture for eli to take" I think OMG YOU IDIOT! YOU OWN A CAMERA WHY COULDNT YOU GET A PICTURE OF IT FOR ME!!!! (i removed some expletives lol) YARG....but 9 times outa ten its my religion teaher....so I really cant say anything mean to her.....

when my moms camera Focuses on the backround and not the subject....

When Imy lens cap pops off (only on my 35-105mm f/3.5) and I get a smudge on my filter/len when i go to grab my lens. (doesnt happen often, but when it does.....)

last one...when the virus my computor has closes whichever photo editor i happen to be using (picasa, kodak, or my free trial of CS4 ) and I have to wait 40 minutes to reopen the program. (virus's suck)


----------



## Early (Mar 6, 2009)

kellymarie said:


> i can't stand it when my sister in law says "oh look, that's a great shot!  kelly, where is your $18,000 camera you just had to have?!?".  it's so condecending and i just want to fly off the handle when she says it.


Oooh!  If I were you, I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## zemlin (Mar 7, 2009)

And another thing ... What's with all the lens cap pictures?
Have you shot your lens cap today?  ~:-/


----------

